
Ask HN: Share one thing that profoundly increased your productivity - notaboutdave
This could be a change in approach, a new skill, a new habit, a new plugin, mentality, food, anything.<p>For me it&#x27;s rest from thinking about projects. Working remotely has a way of making time and boundaries get muddled. Creating a rigorous schedule with predefined rest periods helps me greatly.
======
mattbgates
Don't code on an empty stomach ;)

But don't go for the junk food or fast food, either.

I keep some almond butter or peanut butter handy. Something to snack on just
keeps me focused. Every few hours, I take another tablespoon with a drink of
water and I find myself being able to get right back into what I was doing,
even with less procrastination.

